# Access und Java, aber wie?



## syasar (6. Jul 2007)

hi ich hab da ein problem mit meiner verbindung.
ehrlich gesagt will ich das zum ersten mal machen aber ich weiss nicht wie ich hab was gefunden aber das funktioniert nicht ganz

	Class.forName("sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver");
	java.sql.Connection baglanti=java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection("jdbcdbc:vt1","","");
	java.sql.Statement sorgulama=baglanti.createStatement();
	java.sql.ResultSet SonucVeriler=sorgulama.executeQuery("SELECT * FROM table");

aber ich bekomme ne fehlermeldung zur zweiten zeile .

was genau muss ich alles machen um eine verbindung aufzubauen
muss ich etwas importieren oder was installieren sowass wie einen treiber oder wie?

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen
waere sehr nett wenn ihr auch nen kleinen beispiel code senden könntet.


----------



## tuxedo (6. Jul 2007)

Und die Fehlermeldung wäre ...?


----------



## syasar (6. Jul 2007)

fehlermeldung:Zielpfad wurde nicht gefunden und treiber wurde nicht angezeigt


----------



## tuxedo (6. Jul 2007)

Naja, dann hast du den Treiber den du angegeben hast:


```
Class.forName("sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver");
```

wohl nicht im Classpath etc. Folglich wird er nicht gefunden. Ergo kann auch keine Vebindung aufgebaut werden. 

Ein Copy&Paste der Fehlermeldung liefert weitere Details...


----------



## L-ectron-X (6. Jul 2007)

Wir haben mal auf einer Wiki-Seite von byte-welt.de für die meistbenutzen Datenbanken den Code für die Verbindung mit der Datenbank zusammengetragen.
http://wiki.byte-welt.net/mediawiki/index.php/Datenbankverbindung_(Java)


----------

